# Problème de wifi sous windows 10 (MacBook Pro 2012 - 2016)



## Hinamori (8 Janvier 2017)

Salut à tous,

Je poste ce sujet car je ne trouve pas de solution à ce problème, il me faut insister énormément pour me connecter à mon Wifi la première fois et ce à chaque fois que je réinitialise mon réseau wifi...

Par contre, une fois que la connexion initiale est effectuée, le tout fonctionne même après un reboot.

Bien sûr aucun soucis sous MacOS...

*Le problème:*

Nous n'avons pas pu nous connecter à ce réseau...

*Solutions qui ne marchent pas:*

Oublier tous les réseaux
Désintaller et réinstaller la carte wifi
Reboot du Mac et de la Time Capsule
Changer le type de chiffrement du réseau
Changer le canal du wifi

*Solution qui marche:*

Insister et insister encore et encore et puis ça fini par passer et encore actuellement sous windows je dois me connecter sur mon wifi SFR au lieu de celui de la Time Capsule

Suis-je le seul à me prendre la tête avec ça ?


----------

